# faroese factory ship on fire



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

faroese owned trawler hercules is on fireoff the coast of chile 105 of the crew are safe 11 are missing the missing are chinese and russian.there are faroese and norwegian officers onboard


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

Just been reading up on this tragic incident. The "Hercules", built 1991, 5000dwt.,is now classed complete loss.Thankfully survivors are safe on another vessel "Posiedon". Got this info on Shipspotting.com


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

105 sounds like a very large crew - it must be a substantial vessel looking at that figure and the dwt.

Thank goodness most of the crew are safe but it is sad that 11 have apparently lost their lives.

Surprising there has been no mention of this in the UK media! I suppose it is too far away to be interesting.

Brian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Latest from Reuters

SANTIAGO, April 21 (Reuters) - At least one person was dead and eight more were missing on Saturday after a fire broke out on a Faroe Islands trawler off the coast of Chile, authorities said.

The fire broke out in the engine room of the vessel Hercules late on Friday, forcing the crew of more than 100 to evacuate.

The crew were saved by foreign fishing boats in the area off Chile's southern coastline, the navy and local media reported.

"Of the crew of the Hercules, most were rescued and are in good condition," Chile's navy said in a statement. "One was found dead on the ship and apparently eight others, of Chinese origin, are missing."

The Hercules, owned by Faroes-based Thor Fisheries Ltd., left Panama on March 24.

The Navy said conditions were good and it was continuing its search for the missing crew.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Hercules and Poseidon were recently sold by Orkney owner Angus Sinclair to Thor Fisheries ( I think in December ) and I think both vessels have had a refit as both have been repainted in Thor fisheries colours.

A sad day regardless of where in the world this happens.

My thoughts go out to the families of the missing crew and the one confirmed deceased.


----------



## Engine? (May 9, 2006)

*Sad news, once again!*

Once again, a sad incident and a tragical result.

Of course we don't know yet, what caused the fire in the engineroom, but it will most propably be the same reason as always; broken fuel pipe and spray of oil on top of the hot surface.
Like it was the case with Calypso's engineroom fire.

The thing which is worrying, is that already year 2003 IMO set up the rule that there shouldn't be any hot spots or surfaces in the engineroom, because of risk of fire, but little has been done, so far, to fix this problem.

It is really sad, that people have to die because of that.


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*packaging room*

norwegians onboard are reporting the fire started in the space where they keep all the cardboard cartons,plastic ect ect they couldnt get near it for the black smoke coming from the rolls of plastic


----------

